
Rotating 3D Cube in JavaScript - denglish
http://maettig.com/code/javascript/3d_dots.html
======
tlrobinson
<http://tlrobinson.net/misc/3d.html>

------
kwamenum86
Here is another cool one: <http://maettig.com/code/javascript/divo.html>

Then a bunch more here: <http://maettig.com/code/javascript/>

~~~
lpgauth
<http://maettig.com/code/javascript/swirl.html>

------
kwamenum86
Simply awesome. All powered by a single nested for loop and a bit of linear
algebra.

~~~
jwilliams
Yeah - it's a surprisingly compact bit of code.

------
axod
Does anyone else get some font artifacts left on the screen in safari?

<http://uploads.mibbit.com/up/hzVcXcFN.png>

See the red dots... That's not good.

------
DLWormwood
Wow, I got flashbacks to an early PowerPC Mac app called Rotater...

<http://casr.adelaide.edu.au/rotater/>

Egad! There's a OS X version?!? I would have thought that this app would have
been passe with modern 3-D hardware, but the developer's still maintaining
it...

------
drawkbox
<http://maettig.com/code/javascript/asciifire.html> ASCII demo love

------
ObieJazz
Up and down are switched. No wait, now left and right are switched! No, now
it's up and down again...! (brain explodes)

------
Dilpil
Perfect? no. Awesome? yes.

------
ram1024
heh the lens seems a bit fisheyed to me in the render. but still pretty cool

[oh i get it, it's like psuedo-3D, nice]

